# Solved: Solar lights stay on in sun



## silverado4

I have a 3 light two planter solor post. The solor lights would not go on after a year. I replaced the 2500 mah rechargeable batteries with 2300 mah batteries. The lights come on, but stay on in the sun. I put the old batteries in , and the light did not go on. I now have it in a "recharge" mode in the lamp. I bought the batteries and they said they were already charged. Anyone have an idea why the lights stay on?
Thanks
They should be off in the sun, and turn on when it's dark. I covered it in the garage, and they didn't come on.


----------



## buffoon

Sounds like you have a sensor problem. This could be due to dampness or dirt inside giving a faulty night reading (when it's actually daylight) or rickety wiring causing a short circuiting. In effect the charge that sunlight is providing barely reaches your battery before going out again to light up the lamps, your batteries draining at the same time. That's why, when you take them to the garage, they'll no longer light since the batteries are down by then.

I'd hunt around for a new sensor.


----------



## silverado4

All I have to do now is find the sensor in the solar panel to see what's wrong.
Thanks again


----------



## wowzer

Gotta agree with buffoon on the sensor. I would guess the sensor would be separate from the solar array... but without seeing the manual or even knowing the make / model, I'm afraid no one can be of to much help.


----------



## Drabdr

The other people have done a good job providing diagnostics.

Are these totally solar? If so, there is a sensor somewhere that turns the lights off/on. when you find it, you should tape a piece of paper over the eye. After a couple of minutes, then lights should come on. When the paper is removed, the lights should go off. 

Depending on your setup, sensor and such, there may be some wires switched. Also, some sensors (like for 120 VAC floodlights) can be programmed to stay on continuously and such. 

Like Wowzer suggested, a model (or even a picture) of the setup would help a lot.


----------



## silverado4

Thanks for all your information, I ordered a new solar panel from world factory, and I was re-imbursed by the original vendor. They felt it should not have gone bad either. Thanks again.. Silverado over and out.


----------



## Drabdr

Most excellent! I'll mark this thread solved. Thanks for checking back.


----------



## silverado4

Thanks, I thought I already marked it solved.
Silverado over and out


----------

